# 3060 Dankung Tube...Anyone tried it?



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Received a shipment of tubing from Dankung yesterday. I decided to make this year the 'Year of the Tube', working my way through 2040, 1745, 1842, 2050 ,and 3060. First up was the 3060. Is there anyone out there who has used the 3060 and has any insights to share?

I make up a set of coctail tubes from one of 'Henry in Panama's' formula's. The loops measure 2.5 inches (6.35 cm) and the single portion is 5.0 inches (12.7 cm).

I am going to have to say that 3060 is the upper limit on my drawing to anchor point. Pretty stiff, but do able. The 3060 sends .177 cal bb's and 1/2 inch marbles zipping down the range. My target was a 2 inch food can lid. The .177 cal bb's put a nice small dent in the lid and the 1/2 inch marble bent the lid.

I don't think I have read any posts with anyone using 3060's. Anyone using 3060 on a regular or even an irregular basis?


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

which tube shoots 1/2 steel the hardest and furthest so far?


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

The 3060 cocktail setup shown in the picture and described in the text. Unfortunately I do not have a chronograph to make any speed tests. However, I can tell you that that a 1/2 inch marble or a 3/4 inch rock carries considerable hitting power. Several days ago I was shooting 1/2 inch marbles at my rabbit sized target. The marbles tore the target up. While I have a new target made I have not put it up yet.

If you will examine the chart posted by Hrawk at

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13848-dankung-tube-sizes-explained/

and changing your browser magnification to 400 percent, you can read the fine print and find that the 3060 has a Cross Sectional Area of 42.4mm[sup]2[/sup]. The closest Cross Sectional Area in the Thera Tubing is the Yellow with 44.7mm[sup]2[/sup].

I also have a set of looped 2050 tubes from Dankung. I can only pull the looped 2050 tubes about 6(six) inches. At age 65 the 2050 looped tubes are just too much for me. It would take a younger and stronger man to really use the 2050 looped tubes. However, a cocktail set up is manageable...but...the 2050 cocktail tubes do not have the punch that the 3060 cocktail set up has.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.
I soon will try Thera tube yellow and if I like it I will also try 3060.
Did you tried already both?
How do they compare?


----------

